# Need diagnosis code for a "Facet Fracture"



## dhunter (Nov 9, 2010)

HELP!!!! Need a diagnosis code for "Facet Fracture" in lumbar region?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Nov 9, 2010)

805.4


----------

